# Component vs. Subwoofer vs. Interconnect Cable - All in the Family?



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I have some extra Monoprice component cables laying around. I am buying a new Emotiva XPA-3 3 channel amp this weekend. Do I need to buy new specific Interconnect cables to hook it up? Can I just use my Monoprice components (cut the binding tape) to hookup my new Amp to my receiver?

Monoprice cable: PREMIUM 3FT 5-RCA Component Video/Audio Coaxial RG-6 18AWG 75Ohm CL2 Rated Cable

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10235&cs_id=1023501&p_id=2772&seq=1&format=2

Are Component, subwoofer and interconnect cables all the same cable? I wouldn't be surprised if it was all a marketing tactic to make you buy different "types" of cables....

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can I just use my Monoprice components (cut the binding tape) to hookup my new Amp to my receiver?


Yes.

brucek


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, it will work just fine. I use custom (DIY) video cable with RCA ends for all my interconnects: component video, audio, coax digital, etc. The video cable has way more bandwidth than needed for an audio signal, and in most cases has better shielding/noise rejection too!

Good luck.


----------



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Guys. Your help is appreciated.


----------

